#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Ищу друзей-буддистов, Москва

## Миддл

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!
Очень хотелось бы найти человека для живого общения на темы буддизма.Нахожусь в самом начале пути. Знакомлюсь с учением Будды традиции Тхеравада и Махаяна.
Очень нуждаюсь в живом человеческом общении и наставничестве. В идеале хотелось бы стать членом московской общины.
О себе - ж., 41 год, проживаю в г. Москва, свободно владею английским. 
Уважаемые форумчане, посоветуйте, куда обратиться и как найти друзей со сходными интересами.

----------


## Дубинин

А вы про "наставничество"- не вспылили часом? А то как и разброс интересов у вас весьма широк (Тхеравада- Махаяна), так и критерий кандидата на общение весьма заманчив- "приди и обучи" )) Может для начала виртуально здесь "потолкаетесь"..?

----------

Миддл (04.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Спасибо за ответ! Я склоняюсь к Тхераваде, Махаяна - это для расширения круга поиска, но и лекции Далай Ламы многие я слушаю и читаю с большим интересом. Я не претендую на "приди и обучи", просто хочу найти круг людей, с которыми можно было бы общаться в живую. Конечно, здорово будет и здесь пообщаться, просто хочется стать частью живого сообщества хотя бы в перспективе.

----------


## Дубинин

> Спасибо за ответ! Я склоняюсь к Тхераваде, Махаяна - это для расширения круга поиска, но и лекции Далай Ламы многие я слушаю и читаю с большим интересом. Я не претендую на "приди и обучи", просто хочу найти круг людей, с которыми можно было бы общаться в живую. Конечно, здорово будет и здесь пообщаться, просто хочется стать частью живого сообщества хотя бы в перспективе.


Ну вот сей  целый монах Тхеравады внизу присутствует, у него чего- спросите, заодно и здешних присоветует- кого..

----------

Raudex (05.11.2016), Миддл (04.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Спасибо! Я давно слежу за работой форума в качестве гостя и знаю уважаемого Raudexа заочно.
Если это будет удобно, буду направлять вопросы ему. Но я также знаю, что он уже далеко от Москвы, хотя не помню в каком монастыре. Да, посмотрела профиль, Raudex в Таиланде.

----------

Дубинин (04.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Кстати меня не читайте (я ушедший из буддизма, и зная его изнутри много лет- весьма разлагающе действую на новичков- не шучу.. (ибо вдруг я не прав :EEK!: ) )

----------


## Миддл

Почему же, здоровый скепсис очень отрезвляет. Для меня буддизм - не религия, а философия - учение. До знакомства с буддизмом изучала западную философию. Так вот современная американская философия утверждает, что у прагматизма и буддизма много общего - опора на опыт, прежде всего.

----------

Won Soeng (04.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я живу в Королеве, иногда есть возможность немного и не очень часто пообщаться за чашкой чая, где-нибудь в окрестности нескольких станций метро от Проспекта Мира, где сейчас мой основной клиент. 

Тоже интересуюсь и Тхеравадой и Махаяной (дзен). Перебрался в Москву уже больше года назад, но пока на местные встречи не попадал. Впрочем и в Питере я на ретритах бывал далеко не ежегодно, с 2000-го года всего 10 и наберется. И вот на юбилейном как раз принял пять обетов, в апреле 2014 года.

----------

Миддл (04.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему же, здоровый скепсис очень отрезвляет. Для меня буддизм - не религия, а философия - учение. До знакомства с буддизмом изучала западную философию. Так вот современная американская философия утверждает, что у прагматизма и буддизма много общего - опора на опыт, прежде всего.


Врут буржуины- и не краснеют. Если буддизм- это Буддизм, то у него три способа познания: 1 Прямое переживание. 2. Верное логическое умозаключение. 3. Вера Авторитету.
Так вот что-бы стать "буддистом"- вам для начала надо принять концепцию сансара- нирвана (основанной на вере), а затем находите у себя и хоть обдаказывайтесь- всякие условные разделения на классы и способы самоизменения и пр.. (я говорил- не общайтесь со мной)

----------


## Миддл

Won Soeng, огромное спасибо! Я тоже живу на окраине Москвы, м. Новокосино, но работаю в центре, м. Маяковская. С удовольствием подъеду на проспект Мира.
Тоже пока не попадала на местные встречи, хотя слежу за публикациями и расписаниями встреч общины Тхеравада в Москве. Почему-то там на встречу, судя по Facebook, ходит только один человек.
Других пока общин Тхеравады в Москве не нашла, так что буду очень рада встрече, спасибо!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Врут буржуины- и не краснеют. Если буддизм- это Буддизм, то у него три способа познания: 1 Прямое переживание. 2. Верное логическое умозаключение. 3. Вера Авторитету.
> Так вот что-бы стать "буддистом"- вам для начала надо принять концепцию сансара- нирвана (основанной на вере), а затем находите у себя и хоть обдаказывайтесь- всякие условные разделения на классы и способы самоизменения и пр.. (я говорил- не общайтесь со мной)


Это только в некоторых традициях (точнее даже - школах) именно так. Не во всех. Есть и совершенно противоположные подходы.

----------


## Миддл

> Врут буржуины- и не краснеют. Если буддизм- это Буддизм, то у него три способа познания: 1 Прямое переживание. 2. Верное логическое умозаключение. 3. Вера Авторитету.
> Так вот что-бы стать "буддистом"- вам для начала надо принять концепцию сансара- нирвана (основанной на вере), а затем находите у себя и хоть обдаказывайтесь- всякие условные разделения на классы и способы самоизменения и пр.. (я говорил- не общайтесь со мной)


Уважаемый Дубинин, тоже думаю, что врут американцы, т.к. в буддизм особенно не вдавались. Но
концепцию сансары-нирваны принимаю, т.к. если есть что-то составное, должно быть что-то не составное, раз есть подверженное изменениям, значит должно быть неизменное. Это логика. Сильно не ругайте, я только в начале пути.

----------

Дубинин (04.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, огромное спасибо! Я тоже живу на окраине Москвы, м. Новокосино, но работаю в центре, м. Маяковская. С удовольствием подъеду на проспект Мира.
> Тоже пока не попадала на местные встречи, хотя слежу за публикациями и расписаниями встреч общины Тхеравада в Москве. Почему-то там на встречу, судя по Facebook, ходит только один человек.
> Других пока общин Тхеравады в Москве не нашла, так что буду очень рада встрече, спасибо!


Окей, можем списываться в личной переписке, можем и здесь, вдруг, кто-то захочет присоединиться к чаепитию.
Я почти каждый будний день освобождаюсь около 18:30, пока хороших для чаепития мест не знаю, но возле Олимпик плазы точно есть макдональдс и в нем вполне можно посидеть с кружкой чая или кофе. До 20:30 у меня почти всегда есть возможность задержаться.

Кстати, кто-то где-то в районе проспекта Мира собирается, но я не очень помню, что там за группа и где эта квартира. Надо поискать, либо может быть кто-то отзовется. 
Я слышал, что проходят даже регулярные практики по средам и субботам.

----------


## sergey

> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане!
> Очень хотелось бы найти человека для живого общения на темы буддизма.Нахожусь в самом начале пути. Знакомлюсь с учением Будды традиции Тхеравада и Махаяна.
> Очень нуждаюсь в живом человеческом общении и наставничестве. В идеале хотелось бы стать членом московской общины.
> О себе - ж., 41 год, проживаю в г. Москва, свободно владею английским. 
> Уважаемые форумчане, посоветуйте, куда обратиться и как найти друзей со сходными интересами.


В Москве есть тхеравадинская община буддистов, которая регулярно проводит занятия по выходным и там бывают и буддийские монахи. Вот сайт:
http://www.theravada.su/
Из этой общины на сайте бывает Кхантибало.

----------

Raudex (05.11.2016), Won Soeng (04.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Won Soeng, я тоже освобождаюсь в районе 18.30 и могу подъехать к Олимпик плаза в Макдональдс к 19.00. Я могу практически в любой день, в будни. Давайте спишемся в личке, если кто-то захочет присоединиться - буду рада. Он/она тоже может в личку писать мне или Вам. Огромное спасибо, что отозвались! В идеале хотелось бы присоединиться к какой-то группе, но пока не нашла.

----------


## Миддл

> В Москве есть тхеравадинская община буддистов, которая регулярно проводит занятия по выходным и там бывают и буддийские монахи. Вот сайт:
> http://www.theravada.su/
> Из этой общины на сайте бывает Кхантибало.


Сергей, спасибо! Тоже знаю про эти встречи, но по-моему они крайне малочисленны. На фейсбуке выражает желание участвовать всегда один человек, но в следующее воскресенье планирую пойти.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..... Знакомлюсь с учением Будды традиции Тхеравада и Махаяна....
> Уважаемые форумчане, посоветуйте, куда обратиться и как найти друзей со сходными интересами. 
> .


Из Махаяны в Москве есть напр.:
Московский Буддийский Центр «Ганден Тендар Линг»
Центр входит в структуру международного Фонда Поддержания Махаянской Традиции (ФПМТ).

Есть ещё, кмк., довольно интересное начинание:
Фонд Контемплативных Исследований – некоммерческий проект, направленный на распространение идей контемплативной (созерцательной) психологии и практики, а также создание условий для аутентичной созерцательной практики и распространение и сохранение ее методов.

И те и те регулярно встречи проводят, практические семинары и имеют программы обучения.

----------

Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Из Махаяны в Москве есть напр.:
> Московский Буддийский Центр «Ганден Тендар Линг»
> Центр входит в структуру международного Фонда Поддержания Махаянской Традиции (ФПМТ).
> 
> Есть ещё, кмк., довольно интересное начинание:
> Фонд Контемплативных(созерцательных : )) Исследований – некоммерческий проект, направленный на распространение идей контемплативной (созерцательной) психологии и практики, а также создание условий для аутентичной созерцательной практики и распространение и сохранение ее методов.
> 
> И те и те регулярно встречи проводят, практические семинары и имеют программы обучения.


Хорош! Конкурент объявился. Тхеравадины первые адепта застолбили.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2016), Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Владимир Николаевич, спасибо большое за информацию. Завтра уже иду на встречу тхеравадинов в Москве. Там будет  беседа с гостем из Австралии, посвящённая межрелигиозному диалогу. https://www.facebook.com/events/203854556722462/
Буду пробовать и искать, где примут  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (05.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хорош! Конкурент объявился. Тхеравадины первые адепта застолбили.


Можно ещё и по Тхераваде добавить:
Сайт тайской лесной традиции

Здесь тоже вроде регулярно, аутентично и есть в Москве.
 :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016), Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Спасибо! Я давно слежу за работой форума в качестве гостя и знаю уважаемого Raudexа заочно.
> Если это будет удобно, буду направлять вопросы ему. Но я также знаю, что он уже далеко от Москвы, хотя не помню в каком монастыре. Да, посмотрела профиль, Raudex в Таиланде.


Ну я не навеки в Таиляндии. Вернусь как потеплеет. И спасибо за особое внимание к моей жалкой личности, она того конечно не заслуживает, но трогательно всё равно  :Smilie:

----------

Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Raudex, если снова будете в Москве, сочту за честь встретиться с Вами. Следила за Вашей судьбой, когда Вы искали работу в Москве, а потом уехали.

----------

Raudex (05.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

> Можно ещё и по Тхераваде добавить:
> Сайт тайской лесной традиции
> 
> Здесь тоже вроде регулярно, аутентично и есть в Москве.


Спасибо, буду пробовать и "лесную традицию"  :Smilie:   Я переехала в Москву из Подмосковья только месяц назад. Одной из целей переезда была возможность стать частью московской общины буддистов и посещать мероприятия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я переехала в Москву из Подмосковья только месяц назад....


Да уж нашли Москву- Новокосино..)) (там до нового Ашана болото совсем не давно было, а чуть раньше до платформы Новогиреево одни частные дома и не пролазная глухомань (у меня там тётка жила).. А сейчас Москва! Метро!- эх время- время..

----------


## Raudex

щас Москва чуть не в Калуге уже, Новокосино по сравнению – весьма цетрально

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016), Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Да, окраина Москвы, там дешевле. До этого ездила в Москву из Подмосковья работать. Кстати, через Железнодорожный. Тратила 3 часа, чтобы добраться до работы. Теперь - час. Больше времени останется на буддизм  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Да уж нашли Москву- Новокосино..)) (там до нового Ашана болото совсем не давно было, а чуть раньше до платформы Новогиреево одни частные дома и не пролазная глухомань (у меня там тётка жила).. А сейчас Москва! Метро!- эх время- время..


Да, ладно! 20 лет точно есть НК-то, просто время быстро летит  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (05.11.2016), Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, ладно! 20 лет точно есть НК-то, просто время быстро летит


Я помню ещё все платформы  включая Серп и Молот деревянными.. древность- старость

----------

Крымский (05.11.2016), Миддл (05.11.2016)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Сегодня Питерская община Тхеровады празднует очередную годовщину,заезжал в гости к бханте Топеру.

----------

Миддл (06.11.2016)

----------


## Антончик

Ещё есть Дрикунг Кагью, регулярно проводят разные встречи и т.д., открыты к обсуждению и вопросам: http://www.drikung.ru

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2016), Миддл (07.11.2016)

----------


## Neroli

ДАЛЬМАСА 
http://dalma.ru/practika/
г.Москва, ул.Кедрова, д.7, корп.1, 2-й подъезд, 1-й этаж, кв.22.
Телефон:
Телефон храма: 125-29-72 (только в часы занятий); 
Макс (практики в среду и субботу): 8 905 709-31-92; 
Данила (практики в воскресенье): 8 926 542-00-39.
е-маил:5377@mail.ru
Вебсайт:dalma.ru

У Макса не была, а Данилу очень рекомендую. Народу немного, но все опытные практики. Сначала чаепитие, потом медитация. Объяснения (наставления) будут, если попросите.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2016), Миддл (07.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Neroli, Антончик, большое спасибо!
Постараюсь побывать и там, и там.

----------


## Энн Тэ

Добрый вечер. Я из Подмосковья, но от меня мало будет толку, так как я сама сбоку-припеку в буддизме. ) А общаться "на буддийские темы" лучше все-таки с "каноничными" буддистами, дабы не порождать демонов. Приходите для начала сюда: http://forum.theravada.ru Здесь активно участвуют уважаемые монахи.

П.С. Кстати, насколько я знаю, бханте Топпер периодически приезжает в Москву читать лекции (объявления появляются тут: https://vk.com/topper_pannyaavudho)

----------

Миддл (08.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Да, окраина Москвы, там дешевле. До этого ездила в Москву из Подмосковья работать. Кстати, через Железнодорожный. Тратила 3 часа, чтобы добраться до работы. Теперь - час. Больше времени останется на буддизм


Кстати, три часа до работы  - это куча времени на буддизм )

----------

Миддл (08.11.2016)

----------


## Энн Тэ

Ну вот, 13 ноября бханте Топпер будет в Москве. http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....5fc0c785aac567

----------

Миддл (09.11.2016)

----------


## Миддл

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся. На самом деле, куча возможностей открылась. Буду пробовать все или почти все. Казалось бы, сиди практикуй в одиночестве. А мне вот хочется стать частью сангхи.

----------

